

SETT Blogging Platform is live. Uses Free/Paid model. - ISeemToBeAVerb
http://sett.com

======
liber8
I'd like to see a video demo of this.

From the description, I find it hard to believe that this is not the very near
future of blogging (assuming it works as described).

